# Best Homemade Tools >  home made parting tool

## brightspark

heres a simlpe cheap carbide parting tool made from old tct saw blades they can be easily sharpened on a green grindstone

----------

aametalmaster (Feb 17, 2013),

andrew mcgregor (Aug 2, 2022),

baja (Dec 5, 2019),

billster (Oct 13, 2017),

Corm (Jan 24, 2013),

dbeierl (Mar 22, 2018),

DDoerschuk (Oct 11, 2017),

dwbachor (Oct 11, 2017),

high-side (Dec 6, 2019),

IAMSatisfied (Dec 5, 2019),

Jon (Dec 31, 2012),

kbalch (Dec 31, 2012),

lcsavi (Feb 28, 2013),

Moby Duck (Oct 27, 2016),

mwmkravchenko (Dec 4, 2019),

Neil Jensen (Oct 11, 2017),

Paul Jones (Oct 14, 2017),

Sleykin (Mar 23, 2018),

sossol (Oct 11, 2017),

wormil (Oct 2, 2013)

----------


## Tap

brightspark,

Excellent use for an old saw blade, looks just like one you would pay the big bucks for, and maybe could get a few more shorter ones out of that blade.

Great Recycling....

Tap

----------


## Jon

Thanks brightspark! Added to our Lathes category, and of course to your homemade tools page: brightspark's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Parting Tool  by brightspark


tags:
machining, lathe

----------


## robert62

Brilliant. Doing that.
R

----------


## aametalmaster

Nice idea...Bob

----------


## dwbachor

Excellent recycling! Just happen to have a bunch of old blades.

----------


## allenz

i will give it a try.

----------


## Ralphxyz

I have cut up a old blade but had not gotten around to using it yet.

Thanks for posting.

Ralph

----------


## aphilipmarcou

What did you use to cut it out of the circular saw blade?

----------


## Ralphxyz

A cutoff wheel in my angle grinder.

Ralph

----------

aphilipmarcou (Oct 14, 2017)

----------

